# Obamacare repeal/reform is dead



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

At Trump's request, the bill was pulled. They just did not have the votes.

It's a big defeat for the Donald.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Republicans are all talk, how many times during the obama administration did they vote to repeal, now that they can for real, they fold.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I fully agree with rstanek. I had sent a email to my Representative to let him know my thoughts yesterday.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just sent another email to my Representative stating how ashamed the Republican party should be.
Listening to Paul Ryan trying to explain "how great they did" and how "hard they worked" on this bill. Makes me sick so I turned the TV off.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Let it collapse. They need to allow the people to see how bad obammy care really is. Next year when it's in complete shambles I bet things will change. 

If this is a failure with only 60 days in for Trump, big fricken deal. You can't win them all move on and don't look back.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Let it collapse. They need to allow the people to see how bad obammy care really is. Next year when it's in complete shambles I bet things will change.
> 
> If this is a failure with only 60 days in for Trump, big fricken deal. You can't win them all move on and don't look back.


But until it collapses I'm stuck paying through the nose for private health insurance


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

From what I've seen many of the Reps that wouldn't vote for it did so because they believe government needs to stay out of health care. With That I agree.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> From what I've seen many of the Reps that wouldn't vote for it did so because they believe government needs to stay out of health care. With That I agree.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Then they should simply vote to repeal Obamacare, I'd be fine with that


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Repeal and let the free enterprise system work like it was meant to, competition among insurance companies and healthcare providers will lower costs....let people make their own choices....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Let the Dems own it when it is completely imploded...No Pressure on Trump or the Republicans.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Nancy leading the Protest eeeew!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And so is the GOP. Thanks all or nothing crowd in congress


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am kinda happy it didnt pass. Now the Dems/Libs can see what their ACA will do to the economy.. Maybe enough people will get off of their collective arse and do something. The Politicians in this country are in the tank with big money. I really would like to see their accounts they have access to.. All of them before, during and after their terms were up.. I feel we are just being scammed by politicians.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Let the Dems own it when it is completely imploded...No Pressure on Trump or the Republicans.


Sorry, but that just doesn't fly. The Republicans now have complete control of the legislative process, to include the president. They have been screaming for years to repeal what they call a horrible travesty. They voted dozens of times to do so, when their votes meant nothing as they knew it would be vetoed. But now that they are responsible & have all the power to fix this... they fold. Sorry, but by failing to repeal & replace, something they all promised they would do on day one... they now have ownership. For all these last 8 years, the Republicans have been a party of resistance. They now have to become a party that governs. We are now on their watch. IMO, they have all the pressure. We pay them to fix problems, so maybe now they should start earning their pay.

Republicans have had 7 years to work out all these details & have consensus. They chose to play political games instead.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I am positively giddy this happened. After 8 years of "fighting" Obamacare they put a bill thats just slightly better up and it got shot down. My respect for Rand Paul and crew is at an all time high right now, don't vote for a lemon just because party leadership says to and I expected better out of Trump than to support the heaping dung pile this bill was.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I just posted this at another political forum I frequent...

Well, here's the "bootlicker's" opinion of what may be happening. It's just a thought...that's all it is.

Trump is thinking..."okay boys...do your magic. I'll get out of the way and hell, even endorse your leader. Show America your stuff. You've had 7 1/2 years to get together about this.....knock our socks off".

"Oh...really? You came up with crapola?" Okay, I'll still play along and we'll see what happens."

Trump puts it on the back burner while the Republicans lick their wounds from making complete asses out of themselves.

In the meantime, in the days and months to come, Trump is meeting with a group of people who actually know what they are doing and talking about. He meets with insurance companies...he meets with big pharma, etc, etc...

One day, a year from now...after everyone is begging for Obamacare to go away, he announces his plan. It's all set and ready to go...all we need to do is repeal the original.

Voila...the plan gets in place and he's a hero.


Just because Trump is now in a political atmosphere, around all these elected goofballs, does not at all mean he has lost his comprehension about how to get things done. 

I expect, he would do much better with his own team of intelligentsia than he would with a bunch of screwballs that couldn't decide on .....dinner.

I may be wrong but....we'll see.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You mean they did not care for, nor want to endorse, Paul *RyNO*care? *GREAT!!!*

I'd not believe or vote for a thing that: lying, treacherous, deceitful, treasonous, conniving,.........jackass in disguise, snake crafted!!!

P.S. imagine the creature that would be spawned if RyNO and Pelousey were bred


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the real world Big D! Even though I voted for ya in the general, crap like this is why I have made fun of you and your blind-following retard supporters ever since. Enjoy the ride Donnie. Until you realize that it was real Tea Party conservatives that put you over the line in November, you are going to go down in flames.

Give us a call and we'll do lunch...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Personally, I was happy to see this fail.

I want one of two things.
Firstly, a repeat of the numerous bills voted on under Obama which simply and flatly repealed the Affordable Care Act.
Secondly, failing the first, let the existing system completely collapse and show everyone that the government should NEVER have been involved in the first place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To HELL to all the freakin panty-waist repubes like paul ryan, mitch mcconnel, john mccain, lindsey graham etc. These bastards can rot in hell for all I care. 

They voted over 60 times to repeal the ACA during the obama admin. 

REPEAL NOW YOU DOUCHEBAGS!

Your friend,

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Assuming I ever vote again I will never vote for Trump or Doug Collins again. The mess of a bill the Republicans put forward and their failure to pass even that watered down bill makes me believe the system is too messed up to bother with.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

End of round one in the cage match of DJ Trump vs. The Deep State: 

It's a split decision but "The Powers That Be" win on a technicality.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Assuming I ever vote again I will never vote for Trump or Doug Collins again. The mess of a bill the Republicans put forward and their failure to pass even that watered down bill makes me believe the system is too messed up to bother with.


At 60 days in that's what you think?

God, it took me longer than that to turn around two failing country clubs...let alone a nation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the irony of the whole thing. The snowflakes/dredges of society/takers who are getting "free" healthcare are never going to vote for the repubes ever. So why not simply repeal the ACA? 

Government should not be involved in this anyway.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What a wasted opportunity ..... the only think stupider than the democrats is the republicans. Stand with and vote for your constitution moving forward, let those content with political games become jackasses.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is not a big defeat for Trump at all. Trump was foolish to jump on board the Ryan bandwagon with a horrible bill and actually got lucky that the bill was pulled. Trump can put all of the emphasis to come up with real legislation on Congress now and continue to remind folks that the whole ACA mess rests soley on the heads of the demoncrats. Trump should also focus on tax reforms, the wall and other issues. I would also like to remind folks that it is a whole 60 some days into a Trump admin. Things are fine folks, do not buy into the commie propaganda.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Robie said:


> At 60 days in that's what you think?


The republicans have had 7 years in which to write a law th end or seriously reduce Obamacare. bunch of losers.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm sure we'd have all loved hilda'scare


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They didn't have enough votes because they disagreed on the details of the "fix" when they should have just voted to repeal the monstrosity all together. They have had since 2009 to figure out how to get this done. This is on them and lets not forget Trump was on board. Get rid of the damn thing. Don't replace it, don't tweak it, get rid of it!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

prepared one said:


> they didn't have enough votes because they disagreed on the details of the "fix" when they should have just voted to repeal the monstrosity all together. They have had since 2009 to figure out how to get this done. This is on them and lets not forget trump was on board. Get rid of the damn thing. Don't replace it, don't tweak it, get rid of it!


^^^ that! ^^^


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The reason that ACA has not been repealed is entirely obvious. The Rinos such as Ryan do not want to look bad to their lefty buddies and are willing to lie and manipulate the public into accepting ACA light. It really is entirely the Democrats fault for ACA, but the GOP should have had a repeal plan in place and ready to go after 7 years. I believe that the GOP never really thought that they would be in the position to actually repeal ACA as they thought that Clinton would win the election.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The Republicans have bought the progressive agenda it must be replaced. Instead of just repealed. I heard RINOs were demanding that standards in insurance not be reduced. That keeps costs high, and my guess is due to donations from the insurance industry.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This was all Ryan. He wants single payer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife and I are pulling our donations the National GOP party. We will support only one candidate at a time based on how they vote no exceptions for straying.
Ryan is not for a single payer. This happen because we have a power play going on.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> This was all Ryan. He wants single payer.


Ryan was part of it but not the whole reason. There is some in fighting among the Republican party but that is just part of what's going on. It's now Republicans vs Democrats. Liberal vs Conservative. One side is vehemently opposing the other. AND they are both now playing that game. If they don't come up with a solution soon, this country could and most likely will be severely divided. The divide is starting to trickle down to the people now.

The rift has begun. How big the chasm becomes will be up to them. Them meaning both sides.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Ryan was part of it but not the whole reason. There is some in fighting among the Republican party but that is just part of what's going on. It's now Republicans vs Democrats. Liberal vs Conservative. One side is vehemently opposing the other. AND they are both now playing that game. If they don't come up with a solution soon, this country could and most likely will be severely divided. The divide is starting to trickle down to the people now.
> 
> The rift has begun. How big the chasm becomes will be up to them. Them meaning both sides.


No better time to start stocking up and prep more..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> No better time to start stocking up and prep more..


Uh huh.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MSM is pitching such total extreme failure. So they didn't get it done asap. They tried. They need to keep on it and get it done. Don't fall for the MSM ploy of total failure. He has 3 years and 9 months left.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The designers of Ocare planned for this.



Dubyagee said:


> The admission.
> 
> http://www.weeklystandard.com/yes-t...troy-private-health-insurance/article/2003955


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Make some kind of substantial change that most all can agree on, and make the left look like fools for not going along. Then keep tearing apart a little at a time till it's gone.


----------



## lupine14 (Mar 24, 2017)

It might be easier to work something out if both sides weren't lying through their teeth. This was never about health care. Everybody in Congress on both sides of the aisle, just like everybody else who has a lot of money and a good investment counselor, owns shares in the insurance companies. Everybody! There are no exceptions and no innocents. People don't spend millions of dollars trying to get elected into a job that's not going to pay them even a quarter of a million a year for altruistic reasons; how people persist in believing they do can only be evidence of the invincibility of native stupidity. 

The ACA was a way to suck up the last of the spare cash in the hands of all the actual producers in the country - before the Congress-critters take off to their own bunkers while our country gets turned into a Third World low-IQ pit of despair with its resources ripe for the picking. The kind of people likely to put up any resistance are dying out quickly, with a lot of help from the medical and pharmaceutical industries. Sometimes the plain truth of a situation is exactly what it appears to be and this is one of those times. There can be no other reason but blind greed, and greed in somewhat of a hurry, that could impell the US government to sanction blatantly un-Constitutional legislation, to wit, mandating American citizens to pay off private corporations under penalty of 'law' just for the privilege of breathing. That's called a protection racket and organized crime; it looks just like it because that is what it is.

If anybody in government really wanted to do something constructive, they'd break the insurance companies, which are soulless corporations with no national loyalties, could even be considered actively anti-American and treasonous, and destroy any trace of their power over Americans. People can then go make their own deals and their own policies too, with the doctors and hospitals of their choice, on free market principles, so they'll have to compete with one another for customers. We didn't need the ACA for 'the poor;' they were already getting medical care at the tax-payers' expense and often out of the true charity of medical practitioners. It wasn't doctors and hospitals that were refusing to treat patients with 'pre-existing conditions,' but insurance companies that wouldn't cover the price of their treatment. The media blather on about the 20 million or so who'd lose their insurance without the ACA but they never mention the millions more who already had insurance and lost their coverage because of that ACA when the companies bailed out or refused to enter the exchanges or the price of their policies went out of reach of their customer base. 

Every state government has the right to tell a business whether they can or cannot operate in that state, so where were they when it was time to tell insurance companies to serve the people of their states fairly or GTFO? The 'problem' is easily identified: it's the insurance companies. Break them. Deport them. Take all their money and use it for the good of those they swindled and extorted. Any baby can see this, it's so obvious, so we can be reasonably sure that Congress knows it too - and has no intention on earth of doing anything about it. That will be up to us, the people, if we're up to the job.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Like you said ^^^the people making this country work, lost out. Either it's way too expensive or the deductibles are just stupid high.

The people who don't contribute *anything*....are happy as can be..they got medical insurance.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Repeal and replace will never be dead until it actually happens. No way that ACA survives.



> Affordable Care Act Repeal Is Back on the Agenda, Republicans Say


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/us/politics/health-care-obamacare-freedom-caucus.html?_r=0

On vote on simply repealing ACA should take place by the end of next week. Get rid of the mess and then work to put a new plan in place.



> Rep. Files One Sentence Bill To Repeal Obamacare...


Rep. Mo Brooks files bill to repeal Obamacare | AL.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Repeal and replace will never be dead until it actually happens. No way that ACA survives.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/us/politics/health-care-obamacare-freedom-caucus.html?_r=0
> 
> ...


Repeal. Period. From there, it is up to the states. As a nation, we need to shove the federal government back into the containment system called the constitution. From there, the states' citizens need to control their own governments.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Repeal the shit, take a large lead pipe and break it over the C Level stuffed shirts from all the big insurance companies, and stop allowing corporate lobbying and donations and then MAYBE we are starting to get somewhere.
@lupine14 hit it right on the F'in head - its about money and causing more mistrust and sowing hate amongst the rubes in hopes for a banana republic style uprising

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> House GOP Weighing Another Try on Obamacare Vote Next Week


https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-03-29/house-gop-said-to-weigh-another-try-on-obamacare-vote-next-week


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

My 'pinion is that our so called "representatives" are only in it for themselves regardless of what side of the line they're on.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Flint'n'steel said:


> My 'pinion is that our so called "representatives" are only in it for themselves regardless of what side of the line they're on.


Yep, if someone could expose the money being sent to our representatives from lobbyists etc, I bet it will shed some serious light on things.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you believe Zerohedge, the GOP could take another stab at repeal and replace as early as the end of this week.



> Just over a week after the Republicans' embarrassing failure to repeal Obamacare as a result of infighting with both conservative and moderate factions, on Monday White House officials led by the vice president met the same opposing Republicans in the House of Representatives, in an aggressive effort to revive the passage of the Republican Obamacare deal, potentially voting as soon as the end of the this week.





> The revised deal as presented by Pence had two key components:
> ◦Granting a waver to States from some, if not all, Obamacare insurance rules including the minimum benefits, the amount of medical expenses that insurers have to cover, and the rule preventing insurers from charging higher rates to sick people, per Axios.
> ◦A $115 billion "stability fund" for the states would be narrowed to be spent specifically on high-risk pools, which many Republicans think is a better way to cover people with pre-existing conditions.





> The Freedom caucus had a favorable first reaction: Pence and White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus laid out the administration's revised healthcare plan during a 40-minute meeting with Freedom Caucus members, said Congressman Mark Meadows, the leader of the conservative group. Meadows said he was "intrigued" by the new plan, which would allow states to opt out of some of Obamacare's mandates, possibly by obtaining waivers.
> 
> "We're encouraged ... but would certainly need a whole lot more information before we can take any action either in support or in opposition," Meadows told reporters. He expected to see a detailed draft of the proposal within 24 hours, he said.
> 
> ...


----------

